# LIDL Silvercrest car radio



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello all, bought a Silvercrest car radio in LIDL yesterday, 59.99stg. (No pound key on my Spanish computer). 

It has remote control, plays every file type I can think of on cd and mp3 via usb stick. Also has data card port and I expect will play music from there. 40w x 4 and the sound is really quite good (fair enough not Bose but for the money). Standard plugs to fit it, 10 minute job. The big thing for me in the van is the remote control, had been looking for a radio to do all this but did not see anything under 400stg. 

I live in N. Ireland and I know that LIDL offers are timed differently round the UK but if you want one keep your eyes open I am sure they will eventually turn up in your locality, Regards, Alan.


----------

